# Fish very shaky, hyper and hovering at bottom of tank



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Tank size: 10 gal
Ammonia: 0
PH/GH/KH: 6.2
Cycled,yes or no: Unsure
Number of fish: 5
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT): Fish has been kind of shaking, swimming aggressively at the bottom of the tank in one specific corner. Not moving around the tank. The other fish are all swimming normally and are acting normal.
How often between fish additions: Have not added a new fish in several months. 
Tank temp: 78-80

So as I described my fish is kind of swimming aggressively in one spot, shaking at the bottom left corner of the tank, moving his mouth opened and closed. Anyone know what this could be? I could possibly provide pictures or a video if necessary.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

5 fish... but what kind of fish are they?

Is this a new fish you added to the tank?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Same questions as pigeon, and, does it eat? When it swims, does it have trouble staying balanced? What are the Nitrites and nitrates at?


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not sure of the kind of fish it is. It seems to be swimming very balanced, and it's eating. I just fed them and in fact this fish began swimming all over the tank after it ate. It is still swimming aggressively and it's mouth is still opening and closing but it doesn't seem to be unbalanced or anything like that.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I think if you posted videos or pictures it will help. Try and get their sides, fins, mouth and tail... maybe someone can ID your fish.

If the other fish have their fins clamp and look like their gasping, then do a water change.

If you're unsure if the tank is cycled or not... you should read up on the nitrogen cycle and fishless cycle.

You should also read about drip acclimation. My guess is that the fish wasn't properly acclimated and is still adjusting.

As for it's aggression, it depends on what fish you have so post pics.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree a picture will help a ton.hard to diagnose until we know the fish in question and the tank mates.


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

I am looking for my camera BUT in the mean time I have noticed the other fish, same kind, has been trying to attack the one who is shaky! Could this be the reason for this? I've got a tank divider I am thinking of putting it in.


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey I was able to upload a video if anyone wants to check it out and let me know what they think!

MVI 2227 - YouTube


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Bump. Nobody has replied. The fish seems to be doing alright but its still swimming like this.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Siver Molly maybe? I can't tel, vid too short.

Looking at it doesn't help. I would do a few water changes and see if it improves.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Idk... the tail looks like it's some sort of small Koi.


----------

